# Cordless drill suggestions



## FarmerCline

Looking to get some opinions on what the best cordless battery operated drill is. Need to buy one to take hay core samples and also use an auger bit for soil samples. My current cordless drills do not have enough power to get the core sampler in the bale more than a couple inches. Want to buy a good one......preferably a made in USA if there are any still made here.

Hayden


----------



## reede

Dewalt brushless 20 v li ion with 5A/hr battery
Also, make sure your tips are sharp on the core sampler

Just checked, mine is DCD991. I have done several sets of samples on a single battery, going with a single core out of 10-15 bales for each sample.

Folks from UGA Extension pointed me in the direction of the Dewalt.

Oh, and it does say made in the USA of global materials.


----------



## RockyHill

Another Dewalt 20v. Jeff's is older DCD790 and he has been well pleased with it;



reede said:


> Dewalt brushless 20 v li ion with 5A/hr battery
> Also, make sure your tips are sharp on the core sampler
> 
> Just checked, mine is DCD991. I have done several sets of samples on a single battery, going with a single core out of 10-15 bales for each sample.
> 
> Folks from UGA Extension pointed me in the direction of the Dewalt.
> 
> Oh, and it does say made in the USA of global materials.


Another vote for Dewalt 20 volt. Jeff's is older (DCD790) but has been well pleased, would think the 991 would be the way to go.

Shelia


----------



## Smoothy

I personally have a new DeWalt and love it but my step dad just bought a rigid set from home Depot and there tools and batteries have life time warranty. Not sure how they hold up but that's a pretty good deal if it's true, definitely worth checking into.


----------



## FarmerCline

reede said:


> Dewalt brushless 20 v li ion with 5A/hr battery
> Also, make sure your tips are sharp on the core sampler
> 
> Just checked, mine is DCD991. I have done several sets of samples on a single battery, going with a single core out of 10-15 bales for each sample.
> Folks from UGA Extension pointed me in the direction of the Dewalt.
> 
> Oh, and it does say made in the USA of global materials.


 This is it? http://www.dewalt.com/products/power-tools/drills/drills-and-hammer-drills/20v-max-xr-lithium-ion-brushless-3speed-drilldriver-kit/dcd991p2 Looks nice.....and a plus that it is made in the USA.

Probably going to buy my own core sampler as well. The one I borrow isn't very sharp and kind of a hassle to get. What kind of core sampler do you suggest?

Hayden


----------



## IHCman

I've got an Ingersol Rand 20V lithium cordless drill. Plenty of power and will take a lot of samples on one battery. One real tight bales it will bog down a bit but still get deep into the bale. Have to be careful in reverse as it'll spin around and about twist your wrist. It only has 3 amp batterys, I do wish it had 5 amp like Milwaukee or dewalt.

I think all the major brands will be good and will work great. I'd just look at if you ever want other tools look at each brand and see what tools they have that will work with your batteries. I went Ingersol Rand as Dad had the 1/2" impact so I bought a drill, driver, grease gun, and smaller impact. Wish I'd have went Milwaukee now as Ingersol Rand doesn't make a cordless grinder and a few other tools I'd like. Also the Milwaukee has a nice high torque impact that is a beast.


----------



## somedevildawg

Silly folks....Makita is the one you want, but they like all of them have gone to makin some good uns and some mediocre ones. Be careful on DeWalt, they all look purty similar to the untrained eye......there is a difference and it's a purty good one.....

I bought some of those Ridgid tools once at HOme Depot about 6 yrs ago, very sturdy, nice tools....problem is the lifetime warranty ain't worth the paper it's written on and they don't even make the damn battery anymore if you wanted to buy them.....beware of "Johnny come lately" to the cordless scene, it's a shame because the tools were first class. Makita has been doing it as long as black and decker and I can still find batteries for tools I bought 25-30yrs ago if I chose to do that.....like all of 'em the battery is so expensive it's generally better to buy the entire tool with batteries and charger. But Makita supports their product.....in so far as construction hand tools, they are hard to beat. Wouldn't be afraid of the good DeWalt, Hitachi, Milwaukee brands either, just make sure they are the "best" tool they offer, anything less and you'll be dissapointed....those hay probes and tight bales will test a drill.


----------



## somedevildawg

Forgot about IR, they make some really good tools as well.....not many around here, but their impacts are the best!


----------



## deadmoose

Milwaukee. Then u can get a matching grease gun. And they make a nice 18v blower now too for your chaff.

Makita 2nd.


----------



## Vol

Ditto Milwaukee. Their batteries are excellent.

Regards, Mike


----------



## reede

On the hay sampler side, I've got the Best Harvest sampler.

http://www.bestharveststore.com/Soil-Probes-pH-Testing/Soil-Sampler-Probe-18-inch-Depth-Drill-Type-p23.html

I like the fact that you can attach a slide lock bag, and just push the sample through periodically. Rather than filling and emptying for every core.


----------



## somedevildawg

deadmoose said:


> Milwaukee. Then u can get a matching grease gun. And they make a nice 18v blower now too for your chaff.
> Makita 2nd.


I sure wish makita made a grease gun.....I'm in battery overload now. Batteries for tools (Makita) batteries for gun (deere), batteries for video scope (Milwaukee), even have a few DeWalt tools around, So I guess, in theory, I'm ready for any new tool that comes out, surely one of them will have it


----------



## deadmoose

somedevildawg said:


> I sure wish makita made a grease gun.....I'm in battery overload now. Batteries for tools (Makita) batteries for gun (deere), batteries for video scope (Milwaukee), even have a few DeWalt tools around, So I guess, in theory, I'm ready for any new tool that comes out, surely one of them will have it


But they do not. Otherwise I would habe went that route. I am happy with what I have. And know a lot of happy Makita owners as well.


----------



## reede

FarmerCline said:


> This is it? http://www.dewalt.com/products/power-tools/drills/drills-and-hammer-drills/20v-max-xr-lithium-ion-brushless-3speed-drilldriver-kit/dcd991p2 Looks nice.....and a plus that it is made in the USA.
> 
> Probably going to buy my own core sampler as well. The one I borrow isn't very sharp and kind of a hassle to get. What kind of core sampler do you suggest?
> 
> Hayden


Hayden,

That is the one that I have. The battery size does make quite a bit of difference. I think there is one of these that comes with 2A/hr batteries, and is about half the cost. So the batteries are a very large percentage of the cost. But necessary, for driving a forage sample tube.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Milwaukee hands down wouldn't buy anything else.


----------



## LaneFarms

Milwaukee is the only way to go. The greasegun is the bomb.


----------



## somedevildawg

LaneFarms said:


> Milwaukee is the only way to go. The greasegun is the bomb.


It ain't as good as the Deere


----------



## rjmoses

Dewalt. But I don't have any experience with Milwaukee.

Ralph


----------



## haybaler101

Whatever you do, stay brand loyal because it will,greatly reduce battery cost. I have dewalt and have 5 or 6 drills and drivers, an impact, grease gun, grinder, sawz all and maybe some more. Always have plenty of batteries yet don't need enough for each tool.


----------



## CowboyRam

I have owned Dewalt, Makita, Rigid, Hitachi, and Craftsman Professional. The only one I had trouble with was the Craftsman; it went to hell the first month I owned. In order to make the Craftsman to work I would have to tap the side of the drill with my hammer. I took it back to Sears and replaced it with a Dewalt. The Craftsman was not worth taking home. All the others I have good luck with, and seem to have plenty of power. For the cost of the batteries it is almost cheaper to buy a whole new set than replace batteries. I had a subcontractor that had a Panasonic and it seemed to have lots of power. Porter Cable, and Milwaukee are supposed to be pretty good, but I have never owned one. You stick with the major brands and I don't think you should have to much trouble.


----------



## FarmerCline

Thanks for all the replies. Didn't realize this was going to be like a Ford, Chevrolet, Dodge debate. I figured one drill would be clearly better than the other....looks like everyone has their favorite brand.

Initially I was leaning towards Milwaukee simply because my grandad has some very old electric power tools that have held up for years. I was very disappointed though when I learned Milwaukee was now owned by a Chinese company and made in China. I'm now leaning towards the Dewalt....at least they are not owned by the Chinese and are made here.....even if it is from global components. All things being equal I would prefer to by a product that is at least partly made here in the US.

Don't need another grease gun.....already have a Deere that was given to me. I don't have any other battery operated tools so that is something to think about.

Hayden


----------



## FarmerCline

reede said:


> On the hay sampler side, I've got the Best Harvest sampler.
> 
> http://www.bestharveststore.com/Soil-Probes-pH-Testing/Soil-Sampler-Probe-18-inch-Depth-Drill-Type-p23.html
> 
> I like the fact that you can attach a slide lock bag, and just push the sample through periodically. Rather than filling and emptying for every core.


 That link is showing a soil sampler probe. Can it be used for both soil and hay?

Hayden


----------



## reede

> http://www.bestharveststore.com/Hay-Probe-Samplers/Hay-Probe-Bale-Sampler-18-inch-Depth-Drill-Type-for-1-2-Drills-p20.html


Okay, this is supposed to be it.

Guess I picked the wrong link. Though they sell the same product as a hay and soil probe. I don't know how well it would work for soil. Haven't ever tried mine for that. It does work well for hay.

I use the Clemson depth-regulated sweatless soil sampler, 3/4 inch long ship auger bit, with the same drill for soil testing:

http://www.clemson.edu/extension/publications/files/livestock-forages/lf11-sweatless-soil-sampler.pdf


----------



## deadmoose

FarmerCline said:


> Thanks for all the replies. Didn't realize this was going to be like a Ford, Chevrolet, Dodge debate. I figured one drill would be clearly better than the other....looks like everyone has their favorite brand.
> Initially I was leaning towards Milwaukee simply because my grandad has some very old electric power tools that have held up for years. I was very disappointed though when I learned Milwaukee was now owned by a Chinese company and made in China. I'm now leaning towards the Dewalt....at least they are not owned by the Chinese and are made here.....even if it is from global components. All things being equal I would prefer to by a product that is at least partly made here in the US.
> Don't need another grease gun.....already have a Deere that was given to me. I don't have any other battery operated tools so that is something to think about.
> Hayden


If you dont need a grease gun, Makita has a very nice lineup.

Dewalts new stuff may be better than they were in the past. Both my brothers and a good friend had bad experiences with them in the past. I heeded their advice. That wouod have been 10+ years ago. Long before the 20v li ion lineup they have now.

Based on the comments on here about current dewalt offerings, they have probably improved quality greatly. They do have quite a lineup of tools as well.

Once you are into a system, bare tools can be fairly reasonably priced. And adding a few to your toolbox will make a future day much easier (whichever brand you choose).


----------



## JD3430

I was a believer in Milwaukee, and I still am on their plug in tools. I have a couple worm drive framing saws and rotary hammer drills and in my opinion the best made. I'm keeping them for my barn/building business. I like their worm drive saws when I'm up in the rafters making cuts. My rotarty hammers melt through concrete like its butter.
I have their whole lineup of 28V power tools and I'm selling all of them as a set on CL.
Theres nothing much wrong with them, but they do not make a 12V automobile charger for them. I need my mini grinder and impact to be able to be charged for blade sharpening and bolt removal out in the fields. Also, every Milwaukee 28V battery pack I've owned goes dead fairly fast just sitting in the truck. The DeWalt batteries hold charges seemingly forever.
For my situation, its a deal breaker, so I'm already buying up DeWalt 20V tools as they become available. Already have cordless framing nailer and I love it. We built a barn last winter and it was great up in the Petibone platform. Picked up the cordless LED work light, then the electric blower for my tractor radiators so I dont have to carry a gas blower.
Going to get the impact, grinder and automobile battery charger as soon as the 28V Milwaukee tolls sell.
The Milwaukee V-28's are super strong tools. Blindfolded, you'd think you were running corded tools.
The other thing about DeWalt is they seem to have better support in MY area- more repair facilities.


----------



## Hayjosh

So here's the deal. I have a lot of power tools because I build a lot of things/buildings, but generally always default to DeWalt. I think it's brand recognition and marketing, making it the first name to pop in my head when I want to buy a quality power tool, and DeWalt has never steered me wrong. Additionally I have a soft spot for tools made in USA. I have their 20 volt VMax lithium ion impact driver and cordless drill, and it significantly outperforms other drivers when friends are helping me and they bring their stuff. But in all fairness, they usually have cheap tools.

Just FYI, DeWalt is now owned by Black and Decker.

All that being said, Makita and Milwaukee are also quality tools. I have a Milwaukee circular saw and it makes friends' saws feel like a toy when they bring theirs over. And I've used my brother's Makita tools before and they're the real deal as well.

In summary, whether you're getting a DeWalt, Makita, or Milwaukee, you can't really go wrong. Unless you like a certain 'color' of tool in your chest, I'd suggest buying the brand that goes on sale first and you can get at a good price. Just look at their other lineup as well to see if they have (or don't have) other cordless tools you'd want to add on someday so you can use the same battery.

ALSO--I'm just going to throw this out there. I have a few Harbor Freight electric tools that I buy for novelty purposes...something I don't use often but sure is nice to have when you do need it (and can't justify spending a lot of money for it). HF has a new Hercules 20v cordless line that they compare to DeWalt, and a Bauer line that they compare to Porter Cable. I got my FIL a Bauer for Christmas (they're still about $80 on sale) and it was a quality tool. Replacement batteries are pretty inexpensive too. But you were looking for something American made, and I'd consider these more of a 'back up' tool, or something you'd get your kid when building out their tool set.


----------



## somedevildawg

I can tell you from personal experience.....Porter Cable is absolute Junk. And not to derail, but JD hit on this issue of lines that used to be, or may still be, very good tools for corded tools yet have allowed their name to be "whored" out with inferior cordless tools. Porter Cable is a very good example....Ridgid comes to mind, black and decker (the inventor of cordless ), craftsman and many more. I guess it's because of mergers and buyouts, not wanting to let a segment of the market "get away". But quite the contrary, it stains the image of the company.....sometimes it doesn't matter, but other times it does. 
Here the thing about Cordless tools, if air or power is plentiful, they can never match their corded or air counterpart, especially for everyday work. But for some projects, they are indispensable.....
Like I mentioned earlier, DeWalt makes a fine tool, it's just hard to distinguish between the good, and bad.....have to look at the Model #, there a telltale number/s in the sequence, just not up to date what it is.....


----------



## mlappin

Not sure about one brand actually being better than another as long as you stick with professional brands. Craftsman aint, neither is Black and Decker anymore.

I have a 18v NiCad DeWalt and 20V lithium ion DeWalt, the 20V runs circles around the 18V.

Now, and maybe because it's just the way the Milwaukee M12 line is, but I think the DeWalts have a much nicer case on their tools than Milwaukee, the fit and finish is just better. But like I said, maybe the M18 line has better cases/housings then the M12 stuff.


----------



## mlappin

BTW, bought an enclosed trailer and made it into a service/install trailer for the boilers. Stocked it with Milwaukee M12 tools, that way if I see ANY red tools around the farm and they ain't in my hands, there will be holy hell to pay. For 12 volt stuff it ain't bad, but I also don't have any other 12V stuff to compare it too.

This has got to be my favorite so far if I'm doing an install in copper. Really saves the hands, and doesn't leave near the burr a manual one does.


----------



## Hayjosh

By the way did you know the DeWalts are extremely magnetic? Yes, it's a very powerful magnet. So powerful that when I'm on top of a building--whether it be my house or a shed--the damn magnetic tool gets attracted by the iron in the soil and always ends up on the ground! Yeah, my 20V Dewalt has taken a few spills and keeps on ticking. And it's damaged too. Now only 2 of the 3 led lights work.


----------



## 8350HiTech

Apparently the guys suggesting Makita hadn't bought any during the junk battery years. Nobody runs them around here after that fiasco. Dewalt and Milwaukee are the biggest contractor players in these parts. Keep in mind some of the others are owned by the same companies dewalt and porter cable and Milwaukee and Ridgid so sometimes you wonder how much technology is being filtered down (or sucked dry?) And just because nobody has mentioned it yet, Lowe's is clearly serious about getting into the market with the Kobalts. Seemingly good tools too. But as of now I'd still stick with red or yellow tools if starting from scratch. If you want a cordless framing nailer, start with dewalt. If you want the best 1/2 impact, start with Milwaukee.


----------



## discbinedr

My cordless 20v Dewalt 1/2"impact puts my Snap-on air impact to shame. Especially with a FlexVolt 9ah battery. 
Don't have experience with Milwaukee.


----------



## JD3430

discbinedr said:


> My cordless 20v Dewalt 1/2"impact puts my Snap-on air impact to shame. Especially with a FlexVolt 9ah battery.
> Don't have experience with Milwaukee.


Doc, can you tell me what model # impact and model # battery those are?
I'd like to get the same ones you have.
Thanks


----------



## 8350HiTech

discbinedr said:


> My cordless 20v Dewalt 1/2"impact puts my Snap-on air impact to shame. Especially with a FlexVolt 9ah battery.
> Don't have experience with Milwaukee.


This is true. The framing nailer vs impact argument isn't perfect because while there is no Milwaukee framer, there is a Dewalt 1/2 impact and a good one at that. It's breakout numbers just aren't quite up to the Milwaukee. Outside of someone using it many times daily, it may not matter but it definitely will matter to some.


----------



## RockyHill

discbinedr said:


> My cordless 20v Dewalt 1/2"impact puts my Snap-on air impact to shame. Especially with a FlexVolt 9ah battery.
> Don't have experience with Milwaukee.


Have seen the FlexVolts on the Dewalt site. How much longer run time with 20v tools?

Thanks,

Shelia


----------



## swmnhay

There have been a few comments about Dewalt and Milwaukee tools being made in the USA.

Just looked at my 20V Dewalt drill.Made in Mexico.Charger is made in Thialand,One battery is made in Japan and another in Korea.Was walking threw the local farm supply store this morning where I get most of my tools and looked at a Milwaukee drill it was made in China.

I do have Dewalt tools some are 18V and now I had to get a adapter to use the 20V batteries on them after the 18V batteries crapped out.The Ion batteries don't work in sub zero very well and have to keep them warm.Other then that I've had good luck with Dewalt

I run a 8" ice auger on a 20V dewalt drill and that gives it a pretty good work out.3 holes threw 18" of ice and time for another battery.


----------



## Hayjosh

swmnhay said:


> There have been a few comments about Dewalt and Milwaukee tools being made in the USA.
> 
> Just looked at my 20V Dewalt drill.Made in Mexico.Charger is made in Thialand,One battery is made in Japan and another in Korea.Was walking threw the local farm supply store this morning where I get most of my tools and looked at a Milwaukee drill it was made in China.
> 
> I do have Dewalt tools some are 18V and now I had to get a adapter to use the 20V batteries on them after the 18V batteries crapped out.The Ion batteries don't work in sub zero very well and have to keep them warm.Other then that I've had good luck with Dewalt
> 
> I run a 8" ice auger on a 20V dewalt drill and that gives it a pretty good work out.3 holes threw 18" of ice and time for another battery.


These are the Dewalt's made in USA

http://www.dewalt.com/products/power-tools/products-made-in-the-usa

I think it's kind of like Carhart. Some Carharts are hecho en Mexico while others are made in Kentucky (Carhart tells me there's no difference in the clothing just the plant location), which is far better than Trump clothing lines which are all made in China, including those red hats.


----------



## slowzuki

The m18 Milwaukee 1/2" fuel impact converted me to their tools. I still have a ridgid set too.

Ryobi, Ridgid and Milwaukee are all owned by Emerson. I don't believe it's a Chinese company almost most of their tools are now made in China.

I like some of their hand tools but if I can buy a US / Canadian one instead I do.


----------



## JD3430

slowzuki said:


> The m18 Milwaukee 1/2" fuel impact converted me to their tools. I still have a ridgid set too.
> 
> Ryobi, Ridgid and Milwaukee are all owned by Emerson. I don't believe it's a Chinese company almost most of their tools are now made in China.
> 
> I like some of their hand tools but if I can buy a US / Canadian one instead I do.


Yes thats correct. They are located in Hong Kong.


----------



## discbinedr

JD3430 said:


> Doc, can you tell me what model # impact and model # battery those are?
> I'd like to get the same ones you have.
> Thanks


DCF899 impact paired with either 20v Li 5amp hr battery or 6amp hr FlexVolt battery. The FlexVolt battery supplies a little more power.


----------



## discbinedr

RockyHill said:


> Have seen the FlexVolts on the Dewalt site. How much longer run time with 20v tools?
> 
> Thanks,
> Shelia


Never really measured the difference. I suppose a 5ah regular battery would last almost as long as a 6ah FlexVolt but I never compared them. Now a 9ah FlexVolt has some serious run time if you're willing to fork out $125.


----------



## FarmerCline

I had not really considered Makita before posting this thread so I decided to take a look at their website and drills. It appears like they don't offer a 20v drill and theirs is an 18v? Correct me if I'm wrong on this. Is this drill the one I would be comparing to the Dewalt 20v? Seems like the 18v would be a step down in performance from the 20v Dewalt and Milwaukee? https://www.makitatools.com/products/details/XPH07TB

Hayden


----------



## slowzuki

Emerson winds some types of big motors in the US still I believe. I thought I spotted their name on a made in US fan motor a few years ago.



JD3430 said:


> Yes thats correct. They are located in Hong Kong.


----------



## 8350HiTech

FarmerCline said:


> I had not really considered Makita before posting this thread so I decided to take a look at their website and drills. It appears like they don't offer a 20v drill and theirs is an 18v? Correct me if I'm wrong on this. Is this drill the one I would be comparing to the Dewalt 20v? Seems like the 18v would be a step down in performance from the 20v Dewalt and Milwaukee? https://www.makitatools.com/products/details/XPH07TB
> 
> Hayden


Consider them all 18 volt.


----------



## somedevildawg

Cline I wouldn't get too worried about 18vs20 volts. Cordless tools should be lightweight. Once you start gettin too large of battery, the advantage is lost. 20 v is about all I want.....have some 24v Ridgid and they were too heavy, now that both batteries have crapped out, I don't have those any longer....

I don't know of any problems that Hitech referred to with Makita and batteries, I must have missed that....I've been buying Makita tools since 1984...never a battery issue other than what was expected. 
I can still buy batteries for those tools bought in 1984.....


----------



## 8350HiTech

Dawg (makita battery lawsuit),

https://www.tool-rank.com/tool-blog/makita-facing-class-action-lawsuit-over-their-batteries-201511181932/

Cline (18v vs 20v marketing only),

https://www.protoolreviews.com/tools/power/cordless/batteries-chargers/18v-vs-20v-max-batteries-video/31095/


----------



## discbinedr

Dewalt 20v impact is way superior to 18v.


----------



## 8350HiTech

discbinedr said:


> Dewalt 20v impact is way superior to 18v.


Of course it is because it's a new generation of tools. The tools are much better but they aren't true 20 volts. (This coming from someone who owns 20v dewalt tools.)


----------



## somedevildawg

That's interesting, I didn't skip those years...I have plenty of those batteries, but I can honestly say the first ones I got were crap....kinda had me second guessing the move to li-ion, although the second batch are better, I still liked my NI-cads better with the exception of weight, i.e. Balance 
Wonder what the lawsuit was over...just poor components? Failure to warranty? To be honest I never warrantied mine, although I should have, I just replaced the second set of them when HD had a pack of two for $100 I bought 3 packs.....they've been fine.


----------



## somedevildawg

Looking at the video....those Hilti batteries look just like my Ridgid batteries that I can't find....they were 24v I believe, haven't looked at them in a while, they sure look the same......

I think they were a HD exclusive....good luck chuck getting anyone to help you with them there.


----------



## slowzuki

Chemically the 18 and 20 v tools are 19.2 v lithium cells.


----------



## RockmartGA

I know they are "consumer" level tools and probably not something you would find in a craftsman's toolbox, but I've had good luck with the Ryobi "ONE+" line. 18v and they make a variety of tools and gizmo's that fit it.

Other than that, I've mostly had Dewalt cordless drills.


----------



## JD3430

Hayjosh said:


> These are the Dewalt's made in USA
> 
> http://www.dewalt.com/products/power-tools/products-made-in-the-usa
> 
> I think it's kind of like Carhart. Some Carharts are hecho en Mexico while others are made in Kentucky (Carhart tells me there's no difference in the clothing just the plant location), which is far better than Trump clothing lines which are all made in China, including those red hats.


Those tools being made in USA is a pretty recent event. I have several 5-10yr old DeWalt tools made offshore.
As far as Trumps, or anyone else's clothing being made in China, my guess would be over 90% of all the clothing we wear is made offshore. Trade policies from previous administrations forced this to happen. I'm confident President Trump will do more to reverse this policy that Clinton, Bush or Obamas disastrous trade policies ever did. 
The recent repatriation of companies I'm seeing over the last year since Trumps election give all of us a lot of hope and proof that will happen and continue to to do so.


----------



## Ranger518

Being in the construction trade we have owned and used about every brand out there and the brand we seem to have the best luck with is milwaukee the batteries seam to stay charged longer and last longer than any other brand. So for the last few years that is all we have bought. For the price you can't beat them.


----------



## deadmoose

Did you purchase yet? Whichever color you ise, I recommend watching websites such as cpooutlets.com for specials. A good way to get extra batteries or tools for free when they have specials. They seem to change monthly.

Ebay xan be a good source for new bare tools to add to the collection as well. Amd addotional chargers. Very handy to have multiple chargers, especially if you start building a collection of tools and batteries. Soon you ask yourself how did I make it this long without them? I think on my last log splitter repair I used 4 or 5 different cordless tools (including 2 lights). Required-no. But they sure made the job easier. That was before I got my new 18 volt heat gun. Sure beats my throw away hair dryer and an extension cord.


----------



## JD3430

Ranger518 said:


> Being in the construction trade we have owned and used about every brand out there and the brand we seem to have the best luck with is milwaukee the batteries seam to stay charged longer and last longer than any other brand. So for the last few years that is all we have bought. For the price you can't beat them.


Isn't that funny? My V28's would discharge overnight! 
I ended up with 5 worthless V-28 batteries in a few years.
I bought 2 new batteries and they are much better, but they still discharge in a week or so. 
I have 2 DeWalt 20v batteries that hold a charge forever.


----------



## 8350HiTech

JD3430 said:


> Isn't that funny? My V28's would discharge overnight!
> I ended up with 5 worthless V-28 batteries in a few years.
> I bought 2 new batteries and they are much better, but they still discharge in a week or so.
> I have 2 DeWalt 20v batteries that hold a charge forever.


In all fairness, you should be comparing dewalt 20v to the most recent m18 batteries.


----------



## Ranger518

JD3430 said:


> Isn't that funny? My V28's would discharge overnight!
> I ended up with 5 worthless V-28 batteries in a few years.
> I bought 2 new batteries and they are much better, but they still discharge in a week or so.
> I have 2 DeWalt 20v batteries that hold a charge forever.


I have never had a issue with them discharging on tools or just laying around but if I leave a battery on a charger and the charger is not pluged in it will be dead In a few houres.


----------



## bluefarmer

MILWAUKEE
Dewalt is a yeller black and decker!


----------



## 8350HiTech

bluefarmer said:


> MILWAUKEE
> Dewalt is a yeller black and decker!


By that logic, Milwaukee is red Ryobi.


----------



## Ranger518

8350HiTech said:


> By that logic, Milwaukee is red Ryobi.


I thought all ryobi was 70's green. LOL


----------



## slowzuki

Some of the cheap non-fuel Milwaukee's share a few parts with the Ridgids. Never seen anything cross to the ryobis.

All my m18 batteries hold charge, well, at least a year. With extended battery my grease gun goes a year between charges, does tube after tube.


----------



## somedevildawg

slowzuki said:


> Some of the cheap non-fuel Milwaukee's share a few parts with the Ridgids. Never seen anything cross to the ryobis.


I'm just curious slow.....but who takes apart "cheap" tools to see if they "share a few parts" with Ridgid or any other brand for that matter.....and who takes apart Ryobis, they are throw aways at best!


----------



## JD3430

slowzuki said:


> Some of the cheap non-fuel Milwaukee's share a few parts with the Ridgids. Never seen anything cross to the ryobis.
> All my m18 batteries hold charge, well, at least a year. With extended battery my grease gun goes a year between charges, does tube after tube.


Yeah, my M12's are fine, too. It's just the big V28's from like 5yrz ago that didn't hold charges.


----------



## slowzuki

Before ridgid had a 1/2" impact the tool repair shops figured how to swap m18 parts into the ridgid hex impact. There's forums out there for that stuff too. I gave up and just switch to Milwaukee gear.



somedevildawg said:


> I'm just curious slow.....but who takes apart "cheap" tools to see if they "share a few parts" with Ridgid or any other brand for that matter.....and who takes apart Ryobis, they are throw aways at best!


----------



## FarmerCline

deadmoose said:


> Did you purchase yet? Whichever color you ise, I recommend watching websites such as cpooutlets.com for specials. A good way to get extra batteries or tools for free when they have specials. They seem to change monthly.
> Ebay xan be a good source for new bare tools to add to the collection as well. Amd addotional chargers. Very handy to have multiple chargers, especially if you start building a collection of tools and batteries. Soon you ask yourself how did I make it this long without them? I think on my last log splitter repair I used 4 or 5 different cordless tools (including 2 lights). Required-no. But they sure made the job easier. That was before I got my new 18 volt heat gun. Sure beats my throw away hair dryer and an extension cord.


 No, I haven't bought anything yet. Trying to think of what other cordless tools I may need in the future and let that play into my decision which way to go. At this point the only other thing I'm coming up with is a cordless impact for changing blades on a disc moco.

It sounds like the current line of Dewalt, Milwaukee, and Makita tools are all good and I couldn't go wrong either way. Probably going to pass on the Milwaukee though.....I'm sure they are great tools but I can't get over the fact they are Chinese owned now.....when there is another choice I wouldn't feel right buying a tool from a Chinese company. Sounds like Dewalt has had some problems in the past but the current line is very good. Thanks for the tip on where to buy.....that was going to be my next question. Going to look at see what kind of price Lowes has as well since my grandad can get a 10% discount there.

Hayden


----------



## IHCman

JD3430 said:


> Isn't that funny? My V28's would discharge overnight!
> I ended up with 5 worthless V-28 batteries in a few years.
> I bought 2 new batteries and they are much better, but they still discharge in a week or so.
> I have 2 DeWalt 20v batteries that hold a charge forever.


Seems I read one time that cordless tools should be stored with the forward/reverse switch in the middle neutral position to prevent battery discharge over time. Were the batteries that you had discharge on a tool or were they taken off and still discharged. Just curious

Our Ingersol Rand batteries seem to hold charge whether they are on a tool no matter if its left in forward or reverse or if they are off of the tool.


----------



## IHCman

Another use for cordless drills is for ice fishing with the K drill. I don't have one but I hear good things about them. I bought an Ion auger for fishing and really like it but I wish I would have went with a K drill as its even lighter yet.

I think most brushless cordless drills with ion batteries would work with this but Milwaukee m18 is the one I hear most are using.

https://www.amazon.com/K-DRILL-8-In-Ice-Auger/dp/B017S2XC3E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1516473655&sr=8-1&keywords=k+drill


----------



## JD3430

IHCman said:


> Seems I read one time that cordless tools should be stored with the forward/reverse switch in the middle neutral position to prevent battery discharge over time. Were the batteries that you had discharge on a tool or were they taken off and still discharged. Just curious
> 
> Our Ingersol Rand batteries seem to hold charge whether they are on a tool no matter if its left in forward or reverse or if they are off of the tool.


They discharged even when they were pulled off the tool. Only took a few days and they were dead. Also the lack of an automobile charger for the V-28's has cuased me to put my entire set up for sale.
The new batteries do not discharge nearly as bad. They will hold a charge for at least a few weeks.
I have the whole set for sale, and theres a lot of tools in the set.


----------



## JD3430

Anyone know if the Dewalt 60V flexvolt battery can be charged by the basic 20V charger? Or do you have to buy a specific 60V flexvolt charger?


----------



## swmnhay

IHCman said:


> Another use for cordless drills is for ice fishing with the K drill. I don't have one but I hear good things about them. I bought an Ion auger for fishing and really like it but I wish I would have went with a K drill as its even lighter yet.
> 
> I think most brushless cordless drills with ion batteries would work with this but Milwaukee m18 is the one I hear most are using.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/K-DRILL-8-In-Ice-Auger/dp/B017S2XC3E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1516473655&sr=8-1&keywords=k+drill


I have the K-drill.Super light.Run it with 20V Dewalt drill.Love it.Run in reverse after hole is drilled and gets rid of the slush.

Have to keep batteries warm or they run down almost imediatly. Useing the med sized battery it will drill threw 80" of ice total.It just ran out other day drilling 4 holes 20" deep.


----------



## RockyHill

JD3430 said:


> Anyone know if the Dewalt 60V flexvolt battery can be charged by the basic 20V charger? Or do you have to buy a specific 60V flexvolt charger?


 Found this, hope somebody tries out the 60V and reports back so I can get over wanting to do the testing 

http://toolguyd.com/dewalt-flexvolt-answers/

Shelia


----------



## paoutdoorsman

JD3430 said:


> Anyone know if the Dewalt 60V flexvolt battery can be charged by the basic 20V charger? Or do you have to buy a specific 60V flexvolt charger?


Yes, they are backwards compatible to existing 20V MAX tools and chargers.


----------



## slowzuki

I can report none of the lithium batteries of any brand I’ve had self discharged.


----------

